# How long are potatoes good for?



## Easton

I bought a bag of red potatoes about a week and a half ago since I eat it so often. I assumed that it didn't need any refrigeration so I just left them out on the counter. 

How much longer do they have?


----------



## cara

you have too feel the potatoes...
If they are still hard  and moist and no sprouts coming our of violet spots it's no problem.
If you store them in a dry and dark place it shouldn't be a problem to keep them for a few weeks - depending on the sort..
even if they get dry and soft, there is no problem with eating them, but you have to cut off violet spots - however they won't taste that good anymore
and if they get really mold you will smell and see 

My Dad keeps his potatoes from about September until the new fresh ones come in in june..


----------



## Jcas

They should keep for ages, but only if stored correctly in a dark cool spot.

light will make them turn green, and they are unusable then, so storing in a dark place is important


----------



## GotGarlic

Jcas said:


> They should keep for ages, but only if stored correctly in a dark cool spot.
> 
> light will make them turn green, and they are unusable then, so storing in a dark place is important



They're not unusable when they're green - if you peel the skin, the rest of the potato is fine to eat. The green skin can make you sick.


----------



## Andy M.

Potato is a root vegetable that was always kept in a root cellar through the winter months.  You should have no problem keeping potatoes for months if stored as others have described.

If they are kept in moist surrroundings, they will rot.  Shoots can be cut off and the potato used.  If they get a little soft, they are still edible but better as mashed rather than roasted.


----------



## Constance

Like Andy said...


----------



## texasgirl

And when they rot, EWWWWWW!! 
Just a month ago, we started smelling something and I thought, mouse in wall. Well, I went through everything and could not find it. Finally, I got up on a chair to look and OMG, the smell was horrendous! Son or hubby had put a bag ON TOP of food pantry, still can't figure out why.
They were liquified!! NOONE is allowed to touch them again!!


----------

